# Northern Motorcaravan Show-Knutsford



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to let you know that booking *IS NOW OPEN* for the Northern Motorcaravan Show at the Cheshire Showground, Knutsford on 13th/14th/15th July 2012.

Full details of the show and the booking page are on Warners website:

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/exhibitions/booking/step1.asp?exhib=1&clear=1

If you want to go and camp with the MHF group please add your name to the MHF list here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=337

When you book with Warners, *don't forget to put MotorhomeFacts.com as your Club*. You do get a club discount :wink: plus if you are not booked with the club you will NOT be allowed to camp with us.

When you have booked with Warners please confirm your attendance on the MHF list. *Please do NOT confirm until you have booked with Warners*. Thanks.

Hope to see a few more names on the list.


----------

